# Inspired ARCADE ist draussen!



## family-biker (19. November 2013)

nachdem der russische inspired-vertrieb ohne vorherige absprache mit inspired das bike inklusive geodaten in den shop gestellt hatte(lol),mussten die den release wohl etwas vorziehen...

http://www.inspiredbicycles.com/inspired_arcade_bike_p53.php


----------



## kamo-i (19. November 2013)

Sehr geil! Und Gewicht geht ja auch mal relativ. 

Genau das richtige für Panzerfahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (19. November 2013)

Und ich war mir bei meinem Marino noch unsicher, ob 74,5° Lenkwinkel nicht zu steil sind.. naja mal schauen


----------



## Mulholland (19. November 2013)

Sieht für mich mehr nach nem 24 Zoll BMX aus als nach nem Trial...


----------



## To-bi-bo (19. November 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Sieht für mich mehr nach nem 24 Zoll BMX aus als nach nem Trial...



Spricht ja auch prinzipiell nichts gegen.. Einige Räder gehen halt stark in die Richtung Trialrad mit Sattel und andere eher in die Richtung 24er BMX mit Scheibenbremsen..
Prinzipiell ist es doch schön, beide Arten kaufen zu können.. Für mich hätte so ein Streettrialrad, was eigentlich ein Trialrad ist, keinen Sinn - schließlich habe ich ja schon ein Trialrad..


----------



## Mulholland (19. November 2013)

.


----------



## family-biker (19. November 2013)

geht man mal nach der geo,ist das das maximum an street,was man aus ner trialgeo rausbekommen kann.
ich meine,1000 radstand bei 364 kettenstreben,mit 74.5° hat das teil 675mm reach.
das alte fourplay hatte 665 und kam schon eher trialig daher,in anführungsstrichen


----------



## Petrum (20. November 2013)

Ali C unterwegs mit dem Arcade: [ame="http://vimeo.com/79859094"]Ali C - Inspired Arcade on Vimeo[/ame]
AUf tartybikes schon zu kaufen: http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/24_inch_trials_bikes/inspired_arcade/c50p12267.html
â¬2375 ist schon eine Ansage..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. November 2013)

Kann mich nicht genau festlegen was lächerlicher ist. 
- Das sie es bei der Ausstattung mit dem Preis probieren...
- Das es Leute gibt die es sich kaufen.


----------



## family-biker (20. November 2013)

ich hab im tf auch schon einspruch erhoben,wurde aber wie üblich von den tartyboys abgeschmettert.
http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/184628-such-a-hard-choice-inspired-arcade-news-and-info/page-10

ist der eine oder andere lacher dabei,am ende hab ich nur noch zugestimmt.
dumm ist nicht der,welcher nichts weiss,dumm ist der,der nichts wissen will...



edit:checkt vor allem die posts von trialsrider,der gute mann aus russland ist im tf nicht zu unrecht unser forentroll(zigmal gebanned und immer noch da)

ich liebe es,sowas im nachhinein noch maldurchzulesen,dickes lol


----------



## bike-show.de (21. November 2013)

Zusammenfassung: Eine Community, die gerne jährlich > 2.000 für ein ultraleichtes Coladosen-Fahrrad ausgibt, das nach spätestens 1 Saison Brei ist (Wiederverkaufswert 500), findet es lächerlich, dass jemand 2.400 für ein Rad ausgibt, das wahrscheinlich lebenslang hält?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. November 2013)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung: Eine Community, die gerne jährlich > 2.000 für ein ultraleichtes Coladosen-Fahrrad ausgibt, das nach spätestens 1 Saison Brei ist (Wiederverkaufswert 500), findet es lächerlich, dass jemand 2.400 für ein Rad ausgibt, das wahrscheinlich lebenslang hält?



Nichts hält Lebenslang. Diese Argumentationskette ließe sich ebenfalls auf die Inspired Leute anwenden. Ein schnöder Stahlrahmen mit einem Gewicht jenseits der Akzeptanz. Dazu ein paar "Normale" Komponenten und ein Haufen Leute die Denken; das Leichtbau Rahmen überteuert seien...

Als nächstes werden Baumarktketten auf die Idee kommen, in die Trial Branche einzusteigen. So ein 18 Kilo Rad hält mindestens 2 Leben.


----------



## family-biker (21. November 2013)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung: Eine Community, die gerne jÃ¤hrlich > 2.000â¬ fÃ¼r ein ultraleichtes Coladosen-Fahrrad ausgibt, das nach spÃ¤testens 1 Saison Brei ist (Wiederverkaufswert 500â¬), findet es lÃ¤cherlich, dass jemand 2.400â¬ fÃ¼r ein Rad ausgibt, das wahrscheinlich lebenslang hÃ¤lt?



das problem ist ja,dass der rahmen und die gabel als dermaÃene revolution verkauft werden sollen,wenn ich mal nach shenzhen oder xiuanghua rÃ¼ber schaue,wo 90% aller fahrradrahmen per roboterstrasse und/oder chinesischem billiglohnarbeiter geschweisst werden,versteh ich die preisgestaltung absolut nicht.
wenn man mal die mÃ¶glichkeit hatte high-end dirt/street rahmen mit zum teil hÃ¶hergradigem reynolds-rohrsatz live in taiwan zu bestellen(wie jemand den ich kenne),sieht man,dass die programmierung und schweisslehreneinstellung zwar anfangs preislich ganz schÃ¶n reinknallt,ab 100 rahmen aber trotzdem auf ca 60-100 â¬ pro rahmen im endpreis rauslÃ¤uft.mit allem drum und dran kommt so ein rahmen fÃ¼r 170-250 euro beim hersteller in der montage an,wie gesagt,high end!
jetzt wollen inspired mir aber erzÃ¤hlen,es lÃ¤ge an den custom -rahmenteilen wie 15mm-steckachsausfallenden der gabel usw,dass der rahmen teurer ausfÃ¤llt usw(die sind ja auch die ersten mit ner 15er achse,lol)
an der ausstattung kanns auch nicht liegen,ausser die jungs von tartybikes zahlen den EVP fÃ¼r die teile,was ich kaum glaube.

klar hÃ¤lt stahl statistisch gesehen lÃ¤nger,und auch hÃ¶here spitzenlasten aus(je nach konstruktion).aber andere bauen auch stahlrahmen und haben high end teile fÃ¼r 1300,-

just my 2 cents,nix fÃ¼r ungut,hab dich auch nur gequotet,weils den anstoss fÃ¼r den post gab 

edit:um das mal zu veranschaulichen





das komplettrad zu dem rahmen in reynolds-ausfÃ¼hrung kostet 1599.-,in sanko 4130 nur 1399.-mit LIFETIME WARRANTY(inspired gibt trialtypische gewÃ¤hrleistungsfristen vor)
im dirt/street sektor sind firmen wie leaf oder eben eastern mit inspired gleichzusetzen,und solche bikes sind auf team level,was heisst,pro-tauglich,wie eben das inspired


----------



## MisterLimelight (21. November 2013)

es ist so mÃ¼hselig Ã¼ber preise zu diskutieren. Inspired bedient schon eine Nische, in der man bereit ist 2500â¬ fÃ¼r ein Rad zu zahlen. Wenn Firma X ein Komlettrad mit Highendteilen fÃ¼r 1300â¬ anbietet und weniger zu Inspired greifen dÃ¼rften die auch an der Preisschraube drehen (siehe Monty M5). Konkurrenz belebt das GeschÃ¤ft. So nutzt Inspired den monopolartigen Zustand und reitet den Bullen bis er tot ist. Man kann es ihnen nicht verdenken. 
Take it or leave it.


----------



## tommytrialer (21. November 2013)

Es ist auch immer leichter, den anderen ihr Geschäft zu zerreden, als selber eins aufzumachen. Und von Preisgestaltung zu reden, wenn man nicht alle Zahlen kennt, davon halt ich nichts. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Jungs von Inspired oder Trialtech im Geld schwimmen und gezielt die Sportler ausnehmen.

Wie sieht es denn auf dem Markt aus? Koxx weg, Monty machts vielleicht auch nicht mehr lange, nachdem OT PI das Schiff verlassen hat. Stückzahlen sind äußert gering, da der Markt sehr klein ist.

Und woher kommen den Innovationen? Welche Hersteller entwickelt noch zusammen mit Fahrern Bikes? Was sollen die Chinesen dann zukünftig kopieren? Bis jetzt kamen die Innovationen immer von Rädern, die in Europa entwickelt wurden.


----------



## family-biker (21. November 2013)

mit nix zum kopieren werden breathe und co wohl mal r&d betreiben müssen,was deren preise dann wieder steigen lässt


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. November 2013)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Jungs von Inspired oder Trialtech im Geld schwimmen und gezielt die Sportler ausnehmen.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn auf dem Markt aus? Koxx weg, Monty machts vielleicht auch nicht mehr lange, nachdem OT PI das Schiff verlassen hat. Stückzahlen sind äußert gering, da der Markt sehr klein ist.
> 
> Und woher kommen den Innovationen? Welche Hersteller entwickelt noch zusammen mit Fahrern Bikes? Was sollen die Chinesen dann zukünftig kopieren? Bis jetzt kamen die Innovationen immer von Rädern, die in Europa entwickelt wurden.



Was bestärkt dich in deinem Glauben ?

Wie alle immer von Kopien sprechen. Lieber besser kopiert als schlecht entwickelt. 
Schaut man sich mal die ganzen "Geo-Klone" an und die, die sie aus der Szene (auch bei uns) fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (21. November 2013)

.


----------



## family-biker (21. November 2013)

da gibts nur eins:revolution,arm/reich-schere mit der flex bearbeiten,reset,trialbikes fürs proletariat.

offensichtlich ein joke,ich sags nur sicherheitshalber dazu


----------



## benzman (21. November 2013)

ich find den rahmen geil und werd ihn nachbauen rahmenlehre steht
hat jemand ne aktuelle fernostadresse wo reynoldsrohr her kriegt?

mein kontaktmann ist ausgewandert.

gruß baschtel


----------



## family-biker (21. November 2013)

benzman schrieb:


> ich find den rahmen geil und werd ihn nachbauen rahmenlehre steht
> hat jemand ne aktuelle fernostadresse wo reynoldsrohr her kriegt?
> 
> mein kontaktmann ist ausgewandert.
> ...


reynolds haben für europa nur nen französischen vertrieb,aber was spricht für uk?kommt ja auch da her
http://reynoldstechnology.biz/

lass dir nen marino bauen,kommt dich günstiger als hier der rohrsatz alleine


----------



## benzman (21. November 2013)

ums selber bauen gehts doch, das macht doch fast mehr spaß als fahren 

geld spielt da keine rolle.

danke für die adresse


----------



## Mulholland (21. November 2013)

.


----------



## family-biker (21. November 2013)

@Mulholland

erm...marino? klick da sig

ich kann dir sogar ein cad file vom rahmen machen,kost nüscht


----------



## Mulholland (21. November 2013)

.


----------



## Insomnia- (21. November 2013)

Steel Inspired release:
Peoples reaction:


----------



## family-biker (21. November 2013)

alter hut 

sogar marino hat mir dieses meme geschickt LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Vor allem bei der Geiz ist geil Mentalität.



Jeder regt sich drüber auf aber keiner ist bereit auch wirklich einen hohen Preis zu bezahlen. Frag mich wie es Media Markt (oder war es Saturn?) geschafft hat, diesen Slogan so in Dtl. festzusetzen, dass er immer als Negativbeispiel genannt wird, wenn Personen nicht bereit sind, horrende Preise für Durchschnittsachen zu zahlen*.

Das Inspired ist einfach viel zu teuer für das, was es bietet.

Nico.

*Das war schon immer so und ist auch nicht nur auf Dtl. beschränkt. Nennt sich freie Marktwirtschaft in der die Nachfrage das Angebot bestimmt. Zu viel zahlen wollte noch nie irgendjemand.


----------



## Mulholland (22. November 2013)

.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. November 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> ...Es geht einem anscheinend immer noch viel zu gut. Qualität und Spass kostet einfach Punkt...Ich denke, dass die 2000 Marke schon okay geht oder ?



Setzen, 6 !

Qualität am Preis festmachen ist genau diese mentale Retardierung die sich überall festfrisst.
Nur weil dein Sky 2500 kostet, ist es kein Qualitätsmerkmal. Das entscheidet jeder für sich selbst, unter diversen einbezogenen Kriterien ( Marken Fetischismus, Style, Einsatzbereich u.s.w.)

Solche "Ehtik" Diskussionen lassen sich aufgrund nicht existierender Objektivität (Ausgühren wäre zu lang) nicht gescheit führen.


----------



## Mulholland (22. November 2013)

Schon ok


----------



## Kohlwheelz (23. November 2013)

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob es auch ein Rahmen, Gabel Kit geben wird und wenn ja wann ca?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. November 2013)

Nach dem Neupreis des Skyes wundert mich gar nichts mehr. Zum Schluss wurde der Preis ja sogar noch angehoben, obwohl es bei den Hopes z.B. statt Stahlflex schon nurnoch Standardleitungen gab, mal ganz abgesehen von der Truvativ-Garnitur..
Wobei man da natÃ¼rlich zumindest was z.B. die Steckachssysteme angeht ein wenig Entwicklungsarbeit durchaus wertschÃ¤tzen sollte.

QualitÃ¤t ist ja bei Inspired schon sehr hoch, hab mittlerweile eig. alle Rahmen und Gabeln mal gehabt.


----------



## family-biker (23. November 2013)

Kohlwheelz schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand ob es auch ein Rahmen, Gabel Kit geben wird und wenn ja wann ca?


in ein paar wochen dann,ja.ca 850
kein joke...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (23. November 2013)

Cool danke, bin ich ja gespannt


----------



## family-biker (23. November 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okrLjWqAsY8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (24. November 2013)

http://trialspads.com/frames/24-frames/inspired-arcade-24-frame-kit.html

der erste nimmt pre-orders fÃ¼r das framekit an.
885â¬,leck.....sch!
ohne versand,zoll kÃ¤me noch dazu.

ich wÃ¼rde ja warten bis der jan es hat,mir gegenÃ¼ber hat er zumindest das komplettrad erwÃ¤hnt


----------



## MoYz1986 (29. November 2013)

> Setzen, 6 !
> 
> Qualität am Preis festmachen ist genau diese mentale Retardierung die sich überall festfrisst.
> Nur weil dein Sky 2500 kostet, ist es kein Qualitätsmerkmal.





Schöner und treffender könnte man es nicht formulieren.


----------



## Mulholland (29. November 2013)

.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. November 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Und nochmal und hoffentlich zum letzten Mal
> Wo habe ich behauptet, dass Qualität teuer sein MUSS ?
> Ich habe selbst den Preis in Frage gestellt im Sinne von ob der angestrebte Preis ok ist. ! Für mich geht der Preis i.O !
> Wo ist Euer Problem ?! Alle Hartz 4 oder was ?
> ...



Du bist entschuldigt und darfst gerne von dannen ziehen.

(Das steht im Kontext deiner Beiträge. Lies sie einfach mal selber.)


----------



## family-biker (29. November 2013)

ey,locker bleiben leute!


----------

